# Cheap Traps and Supplies



## huntinfreak

Where can I find some cheapfoot holds and other trapping supplies? What kind, and brand are the cheapest? In the long run, is snaring cheaper? I am just starting out, any advice would be helpful.


----------



## smitty223

If you're just getting into trapping, I'd suggest buying some used traps, and of varied brands. Just be sure you're buying good "usable" traps. Most of the trapping forums have "Trap Sheds" where they buy & sell used traps & gear. Telling you what the "best" trap is is like who makes the best truck, it's all a matter of preference.

Don't buy "cheap" traps....if you want "cheap" (junk) buy Dukes, then you can spend more money & buy some decent traps & get little back out of the cheap ones. You'll gain more enjoyment by watching your money swirl as it goes down the toilet :eyeroll:

Snares are definately cheaper, but be sure your State allows them, if they do, you may have restrictions on their useage. Also, you need to learn all styles of traps because there are situations where one may out perform another. You also need to know what is the most ethical type set to use where irresponsible pet-owners let their pets free-roam. Nothing gets more bad press than a tresspassing dog that gets caught in a legally-set trap. The responsibility of good judgement is for the trapper to bear, since the pet-owner hasn't enough sense to obey the laws.

I know I sound like a broken record, but begin with knowing your trapping regulations, and contact your State Trapping Association for a Trapper Education class, or possibly a trapping mentor in your area. Get some instruction before setting your 1st trap.

Smitty


----------



## Big Red

Good advice smitty. I do like the reusability of the steel traps over the disposable snare sets. Most if not all of my snares are junk after the animal has bent up all the cable of the snare. Snares in mid winter cant be beat though. Far less problems with them due to weather conditions.


----------



## M*F

I agree Big Red. I try to salvage as much as the used snare as I can. Save the locks, dispatch springs, save the "good" cable for snare extensions (anchoring), and cable stakes. Snares can pay for themselves many times over usually.


----------



## scarrott73

Where i live we havent gotten snow and there has been a lot of ***** out...My grandpa owns a pheasant farm and they are out there like crazy what kind of traps would work the best?


----------



## smitty223

Cage traps.

Smitty


----------

